# Temporizador



## willow (Nov 23, 2006)

Buenas a tod@s l@s forer@s.

Me gustaría poder realizar lo siguiente:

Simular con un pulsador el inicio de un temporizador. Hasta ahí va bien la cosa  Pero mi problema está en que si antes de que dicho temporizador acabe y pulso sobre el pulsador el temporizador no debe de cambiar al estado de reposo y que se reinicie la cuenta del mismo.

He realizado un circuito impreso con el 555 y lo he configurado como MONOESTABLE. Mi problema, claro está, es que al iniciar el temporizador y volver a pulsar el pulsador no me reinicia la cuenta y cambia al estado de "reposo" o fin de actuación del temporizador según lo definido por la regla t= 1.1xRxC.

Con qué otro temporizador u otro circuito integrado podría realizar lo que necesito, que no es otra cosa que iniciar una cuenta de X sg y que ésta se reinicie sin cambiar de estado al volver a pulsar sobre el pulsador antes del tiempo establecido?

Gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola willow:

Este circuito es un contador, hecho con los circuitos 555, un CD4017 y unCD4013, el funcionamiento es muy sencillo.


Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## willow (Nov 27, 2006)

Buenas. Gracias por tu mensaje, pero creo que no se adecúa a mis necesidades. De todos modos, me ha sido imposible poder visualizar tu archivo. Si pudieras decirme con qué programa es posible verlo, estaría muy agradecido.

Creo que me expliqué mal en mi primer post.

Intento aquí una nueva explicación.

Dispongo de un pulsador. Y necesito contar el número de veces que pulso dicho pulsador. Hasta ahí todo correcto, pues he realizado ya un contador binario de n bits que me cuenta cuántas veces he pulsado e incluso el circuito dispone de otro pulsador el cual realiza el reseteo del circuito y se me inicia la cuenta. Hasta ahí todo correcto. 

Lo que me gustaría poder avanzar en mi circuito es reducir el número de pulsadores de dos a uno. De tal forma que el mismo pulsador sirva tanto para contar número de veces que el pulsador es pulsado como para realizar el reseteo del sistema y comenzar la cuenta en cero. ¿Cómo discernir entre seguir contando número de pulsos y un reseteo? Ahí entra en juego el 555.

Si entre un pulso y otro hay más de X sg, los que sean definidos previamente entonces en vez de seguir contando se produce el reseteo de la cuenta. Por ello, utilizar un 555.

¿Qué problemas se me presenta?
Cada vez que presiono el pulsador debo reiniciar la cuenta del temporizador, puesto que para la próxima pulsación he de saber el tiempo entre pulsaciones. Pero necesito saber el estado previo a la pulsación en el que se encuentra 555, porque con este estado sabré si debo resetear la cuenta (el 555 ha finalizado los X segundos y está en estado LOW) o seguir contando (el 555 no había finalizado la cuenta de los X segundos). Mi problema se resolvería si conociese dicho estado previo a la pulsación del pulsador para indicarle al contador si debe resetear la cuenta o si no seguir contando.

Espero haberme explicado ahora mejor.

Un saludos a todos.


----------

